# June BMQ- 2009



## phionex (31 Mar 2009)

Anyone know the dates for June BMQ 2009. I have passed all my tests and exams and was told that more than likely since there is no BMQ in May that I will be sent in June just curious if anyone knows the dates?


----------



## JBoyd (31 Mar 2009)

There already is a thread regarding the No BMQ's in May, perhaps posting in that thread would yield better results


----------



## Lil_T (31 Mar 2009)

aw but you know there'll be a June BMQ thread started anyway - why not now?

I"m shooting for early June.  ;D


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (31 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> aw but you know there'll be a June BMQ thread started anyway - why not now?
> 
> I"m shooting for early June.  ;D




Me too! unless someone drops out of their April course and I get it ;D


----------



## Lil_T (31 Mar 2009)

touché


----------



## namal24 (31 Mar 2009)

i thought that weren't any June BMQ's?  ???


----------



## Lil_T (31 Mar 2009)

wha?  nooooo there's "supposedly" no May BMQ's


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (1 Apr 2009)

army24 said:
			
		

> i thought that weren't any June BMQ's?  ???



Where did you here that from?


----------



## aesop081 (1 Apr 2009)

Oh for the love of God....all of you stop this circus right now.......

 :


----------



## Lil_T (1 Apr 2009)

I don't like circuses - clowns give me the heebies.


----------



## namal24 (1 Apr 2009)

Well atleast for the reserves there arnt any.


----------



## stefwills (6 Apr 2009)

army24 said:
			
		

> Well atleast for the reserves there arnt any.


If you are referring to reserve BMQ's in June, it depends where you are. I was scheduled to be on one on 10 Jun before I component transferred to the regs. Where are you in Canada?


----------



## namal24 (6 Apr 2009)

really? Im in Ontario.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Apr 2009)

If my appeal goes through and everything works out then hopefully I can make it in June...


----------



## walkhard (6 Apr 2009)

I was told i'll probably have to wait till sometime in june, so i'll hopefully see you there!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Apr 2009)

Yea maybe, I might have to wait till July, all depends on how things turn out I guess but that doesn't bother me I'll be turning 19 in July so at least I can celebrate my birthday before I leave.


----------



## stefwills (6 Apr 2009)

Army24:

I'm from Ottawa, I was scheduled for a 10 Jun ( maybe not exact date but somewhere very close) reserve BMQ. Talk to your training NCO or who ever is in charge of course loading your unit. Don't take this as gospel, but I'm pretty sure there is one. As for a July BMQ, all I can say is, LAST summer, I was told there were none. My unit said July was mostly SQ and MOC training.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Apr 2009)

Reserve or Regular force? 
Because I'm going reg..so it's probably different between the two.


----------



## Lil_T (19 Apr 2009)

Did anyone get a call for June yet?  Heard some people were getting called for early June already.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Apr 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Did anyone get a call for June yet?  Heard some people were getting called for early June already.



Yea, a few people on facebook that I talk to, got a call today or sometime last week. I'm pretty sure they're filling up a June 8th course and June 15th right now...


----------



## Lil_T (19 Apr 2009)

are you serious?  fucking hell.


----------



## LukerB (20 Apr 2009)

Went down to the CFRC here in Barrie an hour ago to check what was going on with my file. I've been merit listed today and for anyone wondering, I was informed that April is full up and they've already started calling people for June BMQ.
Looks like nobodies going anywhere for another month or so haha. Oh well, more time to prepare!


----------



## Lil_T (20 Apr 2009)

What is the deal?  Do different recruiting centres just decide to set random timelines to start calling people for courses?  I'd be lying if I said I wasn't slightly annoyed.


----------



## walkhard (20 Apr 2009)

I was told today that i'll likely get a call for the job offer between may 20-27 and that the BMQ start date would likely be June 8th or 15th as the courses in late June were already full!


----------



## Lil_T (20 Apr 2009)

yeah I was told if I was selected *love the vagueness* for June to not expect a call until mid/late May.


----------



## walkhard (20 Apr 2009)

They didn't tell you for sure if you were selected? I recieved a conditional offer, assuming i don't get in trouble with the law or injure myself i would be given the offer. What trade are you applying for?


----------



## Lil_T (20 Apr 2009)

RMS Clerk.  I haven't been able to get a real answer out of my file manager since the get go - just lots of generalizations.  It is supremely irritating.  Especially considering she was all like "oh, there are LOTS of RMS spaces available" as if it doesn't matter to me when I go.  : 

Yes, I know that - but when I said I can't go anywhere until May (due to hubby still being in A'stan) I didn't mean I want to be dicked around until August.  Sheesh.


----------



## walkhard (20 Apr 2009)

Strange how some recruiting centers seem to be efficient then others, must be a higher intake in some areas. Hang in there I'm sure it will all work eventually. Best of luck!


----------



## Lil_T (20 Apr 2009)

yeah the inconsistency is a little unsettling.  oh well.  we'll see what happens - will try not to freak out too much over it.


----------



## LukerB (21 Apr 2009)

Seems like everyone's getting all sort's of answer. Guess it's just best to wait it out until everyone starts getting called.
I was told specifically today that if I don't get a call from someone by May 15th to call the CFRC in Barrie again because there's no way I shouldn't have an offer for June by then.
I'm done worrying. I'm sure they will get around to calling me and I've let myself get bothered enough over it the past two weeks. I'm glad I know that I will be going some time in June and will wait for the call now.
If anyone get's offer's for June let us know though!


----------



## pgrieves (23 Apr 2009)

So i got my offer today for infantry with the RCR!  I swear in on May.11 in Oshawa and leave June.7 for the June.8 course.  Man the waiting has been killer but now i finally have a date.  See you guys there!


----------



## mdivi (23 Apr 2009)

I received a job offer today for ATIS Tech - scheduled for June 22 BMQ in Quebec.


----------



## jenifa1979 (23 Apr 2009)

I spoke with my file manager at the CFRC in Calgary today.  She confirmed that there is no BMQ's running in May and they are currently course loading for June 22nd.


----------



## LukerB (23 Apr 2009)

Congrats and good luck guys!
I spoke with my file manager today as well. Apparently they're already loading up the June 22nd course.. they're filling up the month of June quite fast.
I was Merit listed yesterday and was told I would hear "within two weeks" about a job offer/swear in date. I was also told that there is a high chance I will get on a June course.
I'm hoping so. Was very surprised to hear how fast the June courses are filling up!


----------



## Lil_T (23 Apr 2009)

seriously - now I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## Topper2804 (23 Apr 2009)

Headed to June 8th BMQ for infantry. See you there


----------



## Rosen (24 Apr 2009)

Hello All! My first post here but I have been reading for a while. 
Knowing the delays on paperwork I doubt I will be in any of the June BMQ's unless they rush things (wishful thinking haha). Just wanted to say Congrats to those that have received their offers and ship dates and good luck and hold in there to those still waiting. They'll call!


----------



## josh54243 (25 Apr 2009)

Is this all taking place at st jean?


----------



## walkhard (25 Apr 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Topper2804 (25 Apr 2009)

For what it's worth. I would suggest checking in with someone familiar with your file around every couple weeks. There were a couple times I stopped by the CFRC 'just to check in'  and I was able to clarify a few things for them to speed the process up.


----------



## Lavack (28 Apr 2009)

I received my offer for Infantry(PPCLI) today, I leave June 28 and start on June 29. Anyone else here on this BMQ yet?


----------



## Thundermuffin (29 Apr 2009)

I got my phone call 2 days ago, I'm in for June 29th in St. Jean, Swearing in on June 10th

Hope to see some of you guys there


----------



## Marinero2008 (29 Apr 2009)

My turn! Got the call this morning. BMQ09, St-Jean, June 29. I will see you there!


----------



## Azizti (29 Apr 2009)

Offer today! June 8th BMQ!
Lil T Don't give up!


----------



## LukerB (29 Apr 2009)

Wow. At this rate I'll be going in late July... Was merit listed last Tuesday, still no offer for the Infantry.
Why is it that some people are getting offers for the end of June and others for the start of June on the same days? Does it really depend that much on which CFRC you're going through?


----------



## Lil_T (29 Apr 2009)

Thanks, just feels like doing this :brickwall: every time I call my file manager.  It's discouraging - I don't understand the holdup.


----------



## LukerB (29 Apr 2009)

I hear ya Lil T. My understanding was that people normally get a call very soon after being merit listed.
Guess not.


----------



## walkhard (30 Apr 2009)

I was never told i was merit listed, but the interviewer said he would "enroll me" I'm thinking its the same thing? Thoughts?


----------



## Marinero2008 (30 Apr 2009)

walkhard said:
			
		

> I was never told i was merit listed, but the interviewer said he would "enroll me" I'm thinking its the same thing? Thoughts?



Did he really say he will "enroll you" or did he say "recommend you for enrollment"? You should call in and ask what the status of your application is. Ask them if you are indeed merit listed.


----------



## LukerB (30 Apr 2009)

I agree with Korabian, walkhard. Call them and ask them if you've actually been merit listed.

On that note..

Just recieved the call!! 29th June course #0262 Infantry PPCLI. Flying out on the 28th from Pierson Airport in Toronto  

I'm so pumped!!! Finally!!!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2009)

Pearson Airport  

Good luck, Luker!!


----------



## LukerB (30 Apr 2009)

Thank you, PmedMoe! haha


----------



## nickhd (30 Apr 2009)

Some sargent told me that they were filling a class for may.   (Reserve BMQ).  She couldn't confirm me but she said that it's almost sure that I will be in that course.


----------



## walkhard (30 Apr 2009)

korabian said:
			
		

> Did he really say he will "enroll you" or did he say "recommend you for enrollment"? You should call in and ask what the status of your application is. Ask them if you are indeed merit listed.



He definitely said "I'm going to enroll you", and that I'd get the call two weeks before a June BMQ start date. I'm probably just being paranoid seeing everyone getting their calls now.


----------



## Randifur (30 Apr 2009)

army24 said:
			
		

> really? Im in Ontario.



Yeah, what he said, they also said June is the next group for me aswell after my last step(medical).

Yeah, medical.


----------



## LukerB (30 Apr 2009)

walkhard said:
			
		

> He definitely said "I'm going to enroll you", and that I'd get the call two weeks before a June BMQ start date. I'm probably just being paranoid seeing everyone getting their calls now.



If it's any help... I was going through the Barrie CFRC. Seems like it's different with every CFRC. Everyone seems to be getting offers on the same day for completely different start dates (example: Page 3.. 2 people called on the same day, one for June 8th BMQ, one for June 28th).
I know you've heard it a thousand times from your CFRC, but if you don't hear anything by the end of the week, and you know you've been merit listed.. then call them on Monday or Tuesday and see what's up. Like I was told by the staff at my CFRC.. "Grease the wheel every so often by calling"
Best of luck! Let us know when you get an offer!


----------



## bdave (30 Apr 2009)

Anyone know if there is a reserve bmq in july?


----------



## aesop081 (30 Apr 2009)

bdave said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there is a reserve bmq in july?



For what area ?


----------



## bdave (30 Apr 2009)

(reserve)Combat engineer in the montreal(quebec) area.


----------



## freakerz (2 May 2009)

Do the Forces offer you several dates to start BMQ, because some people get later dates even though they got the call earlier than others?


----------



## LukerB (3 May 2009)

When you get the call they will not offer you several dates. They will explain what the offer is exactly and that the start date for the next BMQ course available is such and such a date.
You have the option of saying that you can't start until a later date if you have personal or work related issues you need to deal with and won't be able to get done before the date specified.
As far as people getting offers in the order you're talking about, freakerz, I believe it all depends on what Recruiting Center you are going through. Some of them fill up their courses faster then others by the pattern we're seeing in these threads.
Hope that helps somewhat, I can understand your confusion.
Luke.


----------



## freakerz (3 May 2009)

Oh ok, so courses aren't nation-wide (and language specific), it's CFRC specific... interesting.
So there's no way to guess BMQ start dates.

Thanks a lot LukerB!


----------



## LukerB (3 May 2009)

Well there are courses starting every week essentially but as far as which one you will be on is anybodies guess. Like I said, judging by the post's in these threads different CFRC's will be giving people different weeks to start on the same day. My guess is that it's how fast that specific CFRC is filling up their "quota" so to speak for courses.
As far as where the courses are, they will tell you when they call. 99% of the time it's going to be in St. Jean, Quebec anyhow so you can pretty much bank on your Basic being there. A friend of mine did his in Base Borden near Barrie, Ontario but I don't think that happens very frequently.
As far as language specific I believe you can ask to be put on a French or English course, but when you hand in your application you put down whether English or French is your primary language and they just go with that, to my knowledge.

When they called me last week the Woman I spoke with laid out how long the contract was, where I was heading, what regiment I was joining, and when my swear in date would be. She also explained everything I need to bring to the swear in and went over dates and times and they will then ask you if you'd like to accept the offer.

I hope some of this information is what you're looking for, freakerz.
Luke.


----------



## freakerz (4 May 2009)

Thank you very much, it does answer other questions I've been searching for answers (but couldn't find).


----------



## Mike28 (4 May 2009)

Well my application is going through, unless theres a problem with my application, they told me I probably will be heading to my BMQ June 29th. See you guys there, those going the same time. Not 100%, but I'm excited.


----------



## Lexxsilver (6 May 2009)

This is my first post here, and I just wanted to say that I'm looking forward to Meeting all of you out in St.Jean on the 29th of June.  I just got my call yesterday, and I'm super excited to be a part of the CF.  See you there, and good luck to all of you still waiting.


----------



## walkhard (6 May 2009)

Got my call today!! June 29th as well, Infantry is my trade. See you all there!!


----------



## Mighty W (6 May 2009)

Went down to my friendly neighborhood recruiter today, I was told not to expect to move until July.        !
  Please understand my frustration, I am not trying to rip on recruiters, I understand the scope of work they must do in order to get each Soldier in, but seriously...

  Medical file "lost" ... twice....Once in Toronto, once in Ottawa... stayed lost for 3 months
  Prior learning assessment "lost"  but found soon after
  Back check paperwork... I went in to check the stat of my file a solid month after I was assured it would be sent out... I was assured of this. It was still on someones desk in the back, four weeks later!
  Today I was told that it left the building on April 24th, and should be back any time. As soon as it returns I will be merit listed immediately. I am assured of this.
   I applied in August of last year to the reg force. I "might" get a job offer 11 months later.

  I apologize for my rant, it was not my intention to hijack this thread, I just had to let that out. My question: Anybody have a solid date for July? Im in Ontario btw, Windsor area


----------



## Pat_Y (6 May 2009)

I have been told that I was going to be signed up for a June 2nd start for my BMQ. The thing that is kind of worrying me is that I’m doing my physical fitness test in 5 days. How can they give me a date when I am not done my fitness test?

Just a general question- for you who got a phone call how long did it take for you once completed everything to receive a phone call?

This BMQ for everyone’s information is a reserve BMQ in Edmonton. :-\


----------



## Amy.Taylor (6 May 2009)

Hey 
My BMQ starts June 20th


----------



## eddy497 (7 May 2009)

in ontario there are is no bmq training in st-jean in may because they left it for all the officers to be trained, but im from ottawa and going for v-tech, im schedualed to be leaving june 21st to st jean, swearing in june 5th in ottawa. hope that helps


----------



## Pat_Y (7 May 2009)

Im not sure if most of you have done this or not but, if you look on a units site.(ex salh.net) and go to calander they show you when the BMQ's are for that area...
 Hope that helps


----------



## mitch.c (8 May 2009)

Got the call, June 29th is my BMQ.


----------



## davidsonr_91 (8 May 2009)

I was told my BMQ might be in june, my training NCO is in Suffield right now so I have no clue if i am going but i was wondering if anyone knows where the BMQ might be as my Res unit is out of WPG.


----------



## Kenyan (12 May 2009)

Topper2804 said:
			
		

> Headed to June 8th BMQ for infantry. See you there



Sweet. June 8th too. AES OP.

I have my swearing in ceremony in vancouver on the 21st of may (next week) still haven't recieved any information about flights, or what to bring to bmq, or anything. most likely i'll be told the day before.


----------



## Topper2804 (13 May 2009)

That's strange. I also have not been sworn in yet (June 5th) flying out June 6th. I don't have specific flight info yet but was told it would be provided on the 5th and most likely would be early in the morn. I was given a 'Welcome to CFLRC' pamphlet with detailed instruction on what to bring, as well as an additional background check to fill out and a essay to write to bring to St. Jean. Perhaps you could pick up one of the pamphlets from you CFRC.


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2009)

Topper2804 said:
			
		

> That's strange.



It is not.


----------



## Topper2804 (13 May 2009)

Point taken, mine is the only experience I have to draw conclusions from. However it was presented as required reading to me, and the Leading Seaman who went over my course dates made a special point to make sure I understood I was to have completed a biography before I showed up, so I thought it strange. I do encourage anyone to ask for one of these as they are extremely informative and include a pre course checklist, what to/what not to bring etc.


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2009)

Topper2804 said:
			
		

> However



Its like i'm talking to a brick wall.........

He gets sworn in on the 21st of May..........His course doesnt start until the 8th of June. How many days does that give him to read over paperwork that they will give him the day he swears in ?

Think about it. Its not rocket science. How much time does one need to read and understand the simplest instructions the military will ever give you ?


----------



## Topper2804 (13 May 2009)

Wow, I can assure you I am not a "brick wall."  Not everyone on here has 20yrs experience in the CF. I had been given the pamphlet before I was sworn in, he was not, those are the facts I was going by. Someone else was looking for information and I provided what I thought would be of some assistance. The nature of an internet forum is it consists of 100's of people with varying levels of experience.


----------



## LukerB (13 May 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Its like i'm talking to a brick wall.........
> 
> He gets sworn in on the 21st of May..........His course doesnt start until the 8th of June. How many days does that give him to read over paperwork that they will give him the day he swears in ?
> 
> Think about it. Its not rocket science. How much time does one need to read and understand the simplest instructions the military will ever give you ?



There really isn't a reason to speak to someone like that. Like you said, "It's not rocket science" so maybe consider the fact that he only knows of HIS OWN PERSONAL EXPERIENCE.
In his mind, he would have easily thought that everyone gets the pre-enrolment package before they swear in and was only trying to help another member out by pointing them in the direction of a peice of information he thought would be useful to them.
There really isn't a need to refer to someone as a brick wall. So he didn't piece it together, big deal. People make mistakes as I'm sure we'll all make MANY of them during training and throughout our career's. That's part of life.
I really hate to see discouraging post's such as these. It really doesn't do anybody any good. You simply could of said "No, Topper, you got your pre-enrolment package because you fly out the day after you swear in. Everyone else regularly gets theres the day of the swear-in process."
Simple as that. Please consider politely answering the questions before you post next time.

Topper2804: Thank you for trying to help other members out on the forums by posting about the pre-enrolment package. As CDN Aviator noted, you normally get this the day you swear in. The reason why you got yours so early is because you leave the day after you swear in and you wouldn't have sufficient time to buy everything and write your biography.
Hope that clears thing's up for you,
Luke.


----------



## jenifa1979 (15 May 2009)

Got my call 2 weeks ago!  Swear in June 10th and start BMQ June 29th!  See you all there!


----------



## Pat_Y (15 May 2009)

This is slowly killing me. :skull:


----------



## walkhard (15 May 2009)

jenifa1979 said:
			
		

> Got my call 2 weeks ago!  Swear in June 10th and start BMQ June 29th!  See you all there!



whats your trade?


----------



## jenifa1979 (17 May 2009)

RMS Clerk, Air Force


----------



## Tulach Ard (19 May 2009)

Pat_Y said:
			
		

> This is slowly killing me. :skull:



Oh god, I am with you on that. And I was told three weeks ago that I was looking at about 4-5 days.  : I know three weeks isnt long in comparison to everything else, but it sure feels like it when you are waiting.


----------



## jerrycan (20 May 2009)

I just got the call this morning (AC-Op)   Swearing in on June 10th and June 29 BMQ. See you there Jenifa. Jenifa, you from Toronto by chance?


----------



## Kenyan (20 May 2009)

^^^ 

mwhaha.  I'm swearing in tomorrow in vancouver, and have not had any word from the recruitment center of the plane ticket that is supposed to get me there. or directions/what to bring. I don't even know what time it takes place! Might need to drive the 6 hours there. ugh.


Just going to check the mailbox and hope maybe a letter with details is in it. or else ill call "them" now.

I wonder if i'll see topper in vancouver?


----------



## walkhard (20 May 2009)

I think you get all that info at the swear in ceremony, not sure about the plane ticket though.


----------



## Kenyan (20 May 2009)

and its sweet, cause no one is answering the phones at the vancouver recruitment center! i've left messages on 2 different answering machines ( receptionist and recruit filer helper) at 3:30 i'll call one more time, then call the local recruiter, because I'm running out of time. and don't really feel like driving 6 hours, but judging from this lack of phone calls back, that might end up happening.

Gotta pm, that other guy that is swearing in tomorrow.


----------



## aesop081 (20 May 2009)

Kenyan said:
			
		

> and its sweet, cause no one is answering the phones at the vancouver recruitment center! i've left messages on 2 different answering machines ( receptionist and recruit filer helper) at 3:30 i'll call one more time, then call the local recruiter, because I'm running out of time. and don't really feel like driving 6 hours, but judging from this lack of phone calls back, that might end up happening.
> 
> Gotta pm, that other guy that is swearing in tomorrow.



Just as food for thought.......

If you had called my office today, you could have called every 2 minutes and i would have never answered. I was out of the office doing classroom training on a new piece of gear. Most people at my unit were there too. Its not that we are not willing to answer or return people's calls but, we're just not there.

Recruiters do training  too.......

Just a thought ( using one example).


----------



## Topper2804 (21 May 2009)

I fully understand both sides position here. On one hand most of the advice you get on here, says " contact your CFRC," then contacted, and no reply to messages or paperwork lost. Or in my case was given 4 different numbers and when I would call them the number was out of service or I would get a helicopter squad in who knows where. On the other hand, I get that you on the other line have more important things to to then listen to my FNG questions.  I guess I kind of wish I joined before the www and figure it out as I go, but alas    the way it is and never the less I'm f'in pumped to start.


----------



## jenifa1979 (21 May 2009)

Jerrycan:  I'm originally from Ottawa but am currently living in Alberta where my spouse is posted.  So I'll be flying out of Calgary.  Hoping to be posted to Petawawa when all training is complete!

See you there!


----------



## Kenyan (21 May 2009)

WOW THIS IS AWESOME.


Even if this was just a regular business, you think there would be at least one person to answer the phones. The receptionist isn't even there. I don't think I should be having to put this much effort and stress into finding out this information. I guess if no one calls me, I'll go work the rigs.

So like I said, what happens if I miss this swearing in ceremony? and now i wonder if i'll even get a call for a plane ticket to go to BMQ.


----------



## aesop081 (21 May 2009)

Kenyan said:
			
		

> I don't think I should be having to put this much effort and stress into finding out this information. I guess if no one calls me, I'll go work the rigs.



This is probably the least effort you will have to put into a military career. I strongly encourage you to keep on it. Its phone calls , not the end of the earth.



> and now i wonder if i'll even get a call for a plane ticket to go to BMQ.



I hate to say it but all yuor travel information for BMQ will given to you at the swearing in. There is no step in the recruiting process called " the plane ticket phone call"

Now, dont you need a ticket to go to the swearing in ?


----------



## Kenyan (21 May 2009)

Finally got a call.

Told the lady what was happening.

"Oh, didn't you think of calling?"
 "Well, yes I did, I left 5 messages on answering machines" 
"Well there isn't a message on mine" 
"Uh... okay, sorry."
 "Your flight WAS this morning, didn't you get an email?"
"No, I didn't"
"Are you sure?"
"Yes its xxxx@hotmail.com"
"Well, the next swearing in ceremony is June 4th, you will go from vancouver straight to montreal"
"O, okay thanks"

Well, glad I finally got a call back. lol 25 hours later, and too late for flight. 

I guess, I'll print off that pdf someone sent me, and work on my what to bring to bmq list.


----------



## JBoyd (21 May 2009)

Double check your junk mail folder in Hotmail, they are notorious for blocking good emails.


----------



## Kenyan (21 May 2009)

lol, i have been checking both my folders, for the past 2 weeks. Never received anything from military. I guess if I don't hear anything from them on monday, I'll call and get them to use my parents email. This has happened once before a long time ago, where my parents sent me an email, but I never got it, but they didn't get a error send message.

O well, stress free now, not my fault, its all good.

Now to work on my bio/ list of things i need to bring.

How serious are they on the bringing a 5x7 picture with you?


----------



## walkhard (21 May 2009)

Pretty important i think, no idea why but i remember someone getting in trouble on that basic up show for not having one.


----------



## aesop081 (21 May 2009)

Kenyan said:
			
		

> How serious are they on the bringing a 5x7 picture with you?



Very.


----------



## Lil_T (21 May 2009)

no point in asking why either... consider it a little part of the game.


----------



## Kenyan (21 May 2009)

lol okay. I guess I'll try and get a nice family/friends photo this weekend or something. Thanks all. I just needed a place to vent.


----------



## LineJumper (25 May 2009)

My 5x7 in Cornwallis was outta Hustler magazine 8)


----------



## hanson1636 (25 May 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if one of your instructors offered to give you a picture of him/her if you don't have a picture of anyone else.


----------



## gcclarke (25 May 2009)

hanson1636 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised if one of your instructors offered to give you a picture of him/her if you don't have a picture of anyone else.



After we were let loose from the Mega, one of the girls on our course replaced the picture that she had with one she had taken of our course's MCpl. He found it rather amusing the next time he went to do a room inspection.


----------



## janbear (29 May 2009)

June 27th I leave Regina  and start BMQ in St.Jean June 29th...man thats so soon...bet i get heat stroke first...i should have waited for a winter course, lol...hope to meet some of you there....im going in for armoured.


----------



## Kenyan (29 May 2009)

Oh please. My BMQ is from June8th- Sept 11. that IS summer :_( You have a whole extra three weeks of summer to enjoy.


----------



## Kintups (29 May 2009)

I live in Ontario and leave on the 28th, there flying us to st.jean and start on the 29th monday! ill see yah there janbear


----------



## Cadaren (3 Jun 2009)

Kintups said:
			
		

> I live in Ontario and leave on the 28th, there flying us to st.jean and start on the 29th monday! ill see yah there janbear



I swear in on the 24th in North York and start on the same course as you, we'll probably be on the same plane


----------



## blade227 (3 Jun 2009)

Just had my enrollment ceremony today in Montreal. BMQ is starting on the 29th for me in St-Jean.

See you guys there, going to have to pick up on more PT time guys : )


----------



## Cadaren (4 Jun 2009)

blade227 said:
			
		

> Just had my enrollment ceremony today in Montreal. BMQ is starting on the 29th for me in St-Jean.
> 
> See you guys there, going to have to pick up on more PT time guys : )



Yea I've been running 3km plus a day now which is quite a bit for my fat ass =D


----------



## LukerB (4 Jun 2009)

Cadaren said:
			
		

> I swear in on the 24th in North York and start on the same course as you, we'll probably be on the same plane



Nice, I swear in Next thursday (the 11th) and fly out from Pearson Airport on June 28th for the June 29th course. 
See you guys there!


----------



## Amy.Taylor (7 Jun 2009)

Anyone starting there basic on the 20?


----------



## LukerB (9 Jun 2009)

19 Days!!! Woooooot!!
Sorry, I'm pumped haha


----------



## Jcam (10 Jun 2009)

According to my ULO I'll be starting basic in St. Jean on June 22nd. Hopefully I'll get to meet some of you guys there. 

I understand there might be a better place to ask this, but I'll do it here anyways to prevent spamming posts; should I bother bringing any personal possessions? Would it be a bad idea to bring a laptop, some running shoes, maybe a set or two of civilian clothes?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Jun 2009)

Jcam said:
			
		

> According to my ULO I'll be starting basic in St. Jean on June 22nd. Hopefully I'll get to meet some of you guys there.
> 
> I understand there might be a better place to ask this, but I'll do it here anyways to prevent spamming posts; should I bother bringing any personal possessions? Would it be a bad idea to bring a laptop, some running shoes, maybe a set or two of civilian clothes?



Have you tried the "newest" function on this site, the search bar. There are at least a few threads on what to and not to bring to BMQ.


----------



## Calgore (10 Jun 2009)

Swearing in the 24th, flying out the 28th from pearson, starting basic the 29th.  I'm from the Toronto area too. 

Edit:  Going to St. Jean


----------



## stefwills (19 Jun 2009)

Best part about my weekends in Green sector is watching new recruits roll in. I was terrified when I got there, and most people are. My advice is have a very positive attitude and do exactly as you are told, and you won't have many problems. Yes, the PO is going to rip your faces off but its part of the game. You're going to hate, and be scared sometimes, of your platoon staff. I'm going into week 8 now and once you finish the first few weeks you start to see your platoon staff as mentors instead of monsters. Oh and no matter how sick you are, you're not sick enough, suck it up. You will find out first hand what happens when people go to the MIR (clinic on base), they get recoursed.


----------



## gcclarke (22 Jun 2009)

stefwills said:
			
		

> Oh and no matter how sick you are, you're not sick enough, suck it up. You will find out first hand what happens when people go to the MIR (clinic on base), they get recoursed.



This is pretty close to the worst advice I've seen yet. If you are ill, go to the bloody MIR. If it's not too big of a deal, they'll give you some medication to help you deal with it. One of the guys on my course had a nasty infection that caused his nose to swell up about twice its size, and he shall be henceforth known to everyone else in our platoon as Typhoid Murphy. He was not recoursed. Had he not properly dealt with his illness, it would have very likely gotten much worse (As basic is hard enough on your system to make dealing with infections more difficult), and very likely would have been once he fell ill enough. Worse, not dealing with illnesses properly could cause you to inadvertently infect other members of your platoon. I'm quite sure that they'd appreciate it if they ended up being recoursed because you felt it best to "suck it up".

Even more important is to deal with injuries in a timely fashion. Yes, you may very well be recoursed if you go to the doctor when you are injured during basic. Not doing so, and continuing through the pain will mean that you may aggravate that injury. Possibly you'll do so to the extent that instead of spending a couple weeks on PAT platoon, you'll be spending a year. Or, even better, you'll render yourself unfit for further service in the Canadian Armed Forces. It's just not worth it to try and avoid a delaying your graduation of BMQ or BMOQ by a month or two, considering the risks.


----------



## LukerB (25 Jun 2009)

Well, 3 day's until take-off!
Just finished my security clearance and autobiography yesterday.
Been a jam packed week that pretty much flew by. Enjoying the sleeping in while I still can haha.
See you guys out there!!
All the best,
Luke.


----------



## FlatTax (26 Jun 2009)

Anyone headed to Borden for Nav Res BMQ which starts on Monday? I'm flying out tomorrow on West Jet from Victoria and going through Edmonton to Toronto.


----------

